# Want some green growth in cichlid tank



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Trying to get some green going on this backdrop.




























This is a cement background. I have done 8-12 hours of light daily and got brown algae growth. Trying to get healthy green algae growth or some form green growth on the BG (moss?). Any suggestions?

Thanks.
cc


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It looks like it is a new setup so I see nothing wrong given some time. The brown is often diatoms working on silicates and will go away by itself. You have a pretty light bioload so there will be little nitrate at first but once it comes, algae will be there soon after. About all algae needs is light, heat, and the nitrate will be food.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Reading on down, I found your other post about the tank being a year old. That changes my answer. You must be short on nitrate as the light seems adequate. My problem is quite the opposite as algae comes whether i want it or not. :roll: There is a theory on controlling algae by using what is called the "Redfield Ratio" but it would seem odd to have hit that accidentally. In many cases I believe it is quite difficult to maintain.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Can`t say it would work for you, but my brown Ã¢â‚¬Å"grungeÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Guess i should give more info. the tank in the pics was over 1 year ago. It has been up and running for over 1 year. Algae project only over a month old so light 8-12 hours a day for only 1 month or so. Only developed brown algae after starting the 8-12 hr light cycle. Previous to that light cycle was ~1hr a day, and had no algae growth at that time. The tank is a 180, 3 canister filters going, around 30 inhabitants at this time. Present lighting 2 coral life actinic, 2 coral life 10,000k 96w.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

to get good green growth i simply periodically feed my fish spirulina algae. its not only good for them and full of super vitamins etc. but when over fed and with extra lights. it can grow pretty much on anything. *** got it on all my plants and all over the sand substrate. give it a shot i warn you tho. once it starts its VERY hard to get under control. GL to ya!


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks for the tip, will try it out.
cc


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Just some updates. After a few months the brown is doing great and now starting to see some green on the glass. I know I am asking for trouble...can see the water is getting a bit more cloudy these days.

cc



















There is some green on the glass...but hard to see in this pic.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I know this is an old topic but I was wondering if you have been able to produce good algea growth thats controlled??


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

KaiserSousay said:


> Other option is every time you go by the tank, say in a loud, clear voice
> Ã¢â‚¬Å"Man, I hope I don`t get any of that green algae growingÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

No luck- I gave up- I was getting brown and hairy red algae and a rare patches of green. I am guessing I just need to keep light on for longer periods but the tank was looking too nasty as it was so I stopped the project.
cc


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyCichlid said:


> No luck- I gave up- I was getting brown and hairy red algae and a rare patches of green. I am guessing I just need to keep light on for longer periods but the tank was looking too nasty as it was so I stopped the project.
> cc


What about your water changes? In my 75g it went from brown(diatoms) to green after a month. I do a lot of water changes. When my tank was cycling I did 35-45% every two days. Now I have settled on 70% every 4 days but this week I am adding a day and did 50%. I plan on going back to my 70% every 4 days starting tonight. I have 4 t5HO lights with 2 10000k and 2 actinics. I leave the lights on between 9-11 hours depending on the day. I have some very nice green starting to grow on my rocks....very nice.

I don't know why it is not working for you but you can follow my routine and see if that helps. Do you have a algae eater to eat the diatoms?


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

your routine is way to extensive for me. I dont have time to do water change every 4 days. With my free time, the best i can do is 1/week but that is even a struggle at times so usually 1/2wks. The light cycle was same. I know if I did more water changes the brown algae (which is a result of high fish waste I thinkk) would be less and the green would have more time to thrive. Sadly I just dont have enough time to invest. Maybe I will give it a go again when I wean out a few stock and have less feeding to do.
cc


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

In my 180 I have only the (2) 3 ft single bulb lights that came with the tank. On that tank I have just a little bit of algae. Enough to sustain a bushynose pleco. But you hardly see it, only little specs of green.

On my 90, I have plenty of green algae. That tank has a double 4ft shop light fixture with a daylight bulb and a actinic bulb. The light output is much higher.

I only have my lights on about 2-4 hours per day.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks for the info. Interesting how high output light despite short duration is able to get the result I am looking for.


----------

